

Silicon Valley faces Web startup glut - nickb
http://money.cnn.com/2006/03/03/technology/business2_nextpanel0303/index.htm

======
aswanson
Yeah, everthing's OK now. Nothing more to see here.

------
pg
in March 2006.

~~~
portLAN
If anything it's even more glutted now.

Which brings this to mind: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=38691>

_"Today, there is $230 billion of private financing around private equity
backed companies."_

